# Wolves of Fenris



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

New book available early at BLL!2014 this weekend.
It'll be up the 4th of April it seems!
http://www.blacklibrary.com/new-at-bl/first-look-wolves-of-fenris.html


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*sigh* Wraight is one of my favourite BL writers, but (I know I'm beginning to sound like a scratched record) as a SW fan boy his apparent ignorance of long standing SW fluff really gets up my nose. Blood of Asaheim, while I can recognise it was a good book, was ruined for me because of this.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

What did he botch up in Asaheim ?

Not a fan of the title Wolves of Fenris (extremely vague/cliched/boring) nor the cover. Looks like Megaman.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Wraight should branch out a bit! He did a great job with _Scars_, but he seems to just write about Space Wolves!


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

iron hands


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sooooo it's nothing new? Just a compilation of stories that have already been written, just put into a book together? Getting sick of this shit. I want books, new books. No more short story shit (I HATE short stories). No more audio (really don't like the audio stuff).


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah his Wrath of Iron was dark and it was a good read. I've always felt (prior to Scars) that his forte should be the Iron Hands.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Loki1416 said:


> Sooooo it's nothing new? Just a compilation of stories that have already been written, just put into a book together? Getting sick of this shit. I want books, new books. No more short story shit (I HATE short stories). No more audio (really don't like the audio stuff).


I don't think they have said whether or not it is anything new.
I would imagine it would have something new in it.
Though even if it is just shorts, I will be happy to get something in print, since most of what they do seems to be digital these days,


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I have a Kindle so I don't mind digital. I do prefer an actual book in my hands, but I'll make do. I just really want them to quit stringing this along with shorts and instead of writting a full book.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> What did he botch up in Asaheim ?
> 
> Not a fan of the title Wolves of Fenris (extremely vague/cliched/boring) nor the cover. Looks like Megaman.


A whole pile. He apparently doesn't know how a SW pack works, he's not too sure about how a WG or LF gets promoted, non rune priests are running around with rune blades, there's more, but I've already covered it elsewhere. 

As for calling it Wolves of Fenris, I think he's taking the theme from Prospero Burns that they don't like being called Space Wolves. They see themselves as the Rout, or Vlka Fenryka. I think this might even lead to a similar name on their next codex. 



Loki1416 said:


> Sooooo it's nothing new? Just a compilation of stories that have already been written, just put into a book together? Getting sick of this shit. I want books, new books. No more short story shit (I HATE short stories). No more audio (really don't like the audio stuff).


This is a good point. Does anyone else think the output of fully fledged novels as opposed to piss ant short stories has really slowed down? There was a release a week not so long ago, now it feels like a month or more can go by without anything.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> A whole pile. He apparently doesn't know how a SW pack works, he's not too sure about how a WG or LF gets promoted, non rune priests are running around with rune blades, there's more, but I've already covered it elsewhere.
> 
> As for calling it Wolves of Fenris, I think he's taking the theme from Prospero Burns that they don't like being called Space Wolves. They see themselves as the Rout, or Vlka Fenryka. I think this might even lead to a similar name on their next codex.
> 
> ...


It feels like the number of full novels have definitely slowed down.
There for a little while we were getting stand alone releases, SMB books, HH novels, and maybe even some fantasy work at least every month it seemed.
Then everything kinda slowed down.
Even the short stories seem to be slowing down in the sense of new content. A lot of the digital mondays thing seems to be digital re-releases from anthologies, or audio dramas in prose form.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I've said many times the biggest mistake was turning the HH-series into a "We will make each book in 50 different types and the one you want, will be released 6 months later!" It's a crappy system as I can't be in conversation about neither Scar, Vulcan Lives or TUE. I've fallen behind because I can't buy the expensive versions that takes so much space. Also I'm tired of shorts that you want to read but doesn't add anything. Get back to writing character-developing long novels instead.


----------



## Primarch Tolu (Mar 27, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> I've said many times the biggest mistake was turning the HH-series into a "We will make each book in 50 different types and the one you want, will be released 6 months later!" It's a crappy system as I can't be in conversation about neither Scar, Vulcan Lives or TUE. I've fallen behind because I can't buy the expensive versions that takes so much space. Also I'm tired of shorts that you want to read but doesn't add anything. Get back to writing character-developing long novels instead.


The whole thing is a bit of a mess for me.

The pace of the novels has definitely slowed down and the amount of fluff/tatt or to call it it's other name short stories has increased.

Then there is the overall strategy of never advancing the story.

The whole thing is even more sad when you realise the sheer potential that is being missed by the strategy employed by GW, they could be telling really compelling Sci Fi stories that focus on combat, philosophy and other high minded idea's and still make a ton of cash. Instead, ADB and William King aside, they seem only concerned with churning out the same stories, told with a few tweaks which they will kindly sell to you for three times the amount they should.


----------

